
Houston Rockets fan arrested in China after threatening to burn national flag - electic
https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/09/asia/houston-rockets-fan-arrested-china-intl-hnk-scli/index.html
======
farmersdog
For those mainland audiences that wanted to understand what freedom of speech
meant, this is a perfect example. It is not a crime in the US to post a video
against the government.

